# Number 13



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

I'll try a second post...
This is my Number 13, 
may be it sounds a little bit insane till the hundredth listening, from then on maybe you'll get acquainted with it :lol:

http://snd.sc/1gbvXzU

Bianca

PS:
Previously I attempted several times to say thank you to all for nice replies to Number 10, 
but nothing showed up in the thread.

@PetrB
thank you so much, I didn't think to deserve a comment like that!

@hreichgott
about the playability you are right, indeed it needed a vst playback! 
I'm still looking for a suitable alternative for a real performance, just for the measures you pinned out. 
The Number 13 score has still some similar issues to correct. Thank you.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

that was lively! thanx.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, this is really cool. Sort of like a deranged modern toccata. Do you have the score?


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

hreichgott said:


> Wow, this is really cool. Sort of like a deranged modern toccata. Do you have the score?


Thank you reichgott! I will send you the score. Do you have a private mail?


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

I really loved this piece! The mood sounds diabolical, I love it.


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you all for taking the time to listen to my pieces. Finally I can post replies to threads!


----------

